# What chipper did I buy? Help Please?!



## BackWoodsHunter (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey guys I was wondering if I could get some answers, based on pictures, what type of chipper I bought? The guy thought it was an older vermeer but was unsure. It runs great, and despite crappy knives, it chips like a beast. I have been working as an arborist for a few years now and I am making the step towards working independently. Buying this chipper was the first step. I got a good deal on it but it needs some maintenance and updating but I can't find any sort of identification card on it anywhere to start ordering parts. There is one plate on top of the door to access the drum and it just has a few random numbers on it. Its definitely of the "chuck n duck" variety but I started searching google images and theres a lot of different chippers out there that all look similar but no two look the same. Here is what I do know about it. It has the ford 300 6 cylinder engine, and it appears to be all belt driven. No feed wheels or anything like that.


----------



## BackWoodsHunter (Mar 22, 2014)

I really messed up with uploading pictures. Sorry!! I appreciate all the help I can get though, thank you!


----------



## Valandscaper (Mar 22, 2014)

Looks like an older version of a woodchuck I just bought. What parts are you looking for? Engine parts you can buy at the local parts store, look under 1970's f100 and select the 4.9l six cylinder. The knives are ordered based on length. I just got mine running today so I'm still learning the ins and outs.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 23, 2014)

That's a mid 80's 16" Chipmore. Haven't been made in over 20 years I think. I believe it has Asplundh style blades, smooth, not serrated like the Woodchuck style. Yours appear to be in backwards. You'll need to fix that right away. I remember something about the bedknife being real odd but maybe that was a different machine. It looks like the bottom of the oil bathe air cleaner is missing. You'll want to look into that.


----------



## Knobby57 (Mar 23, 2014)

CalTreeEquip said:


> That's a mid 80's 16" Chipmore. Haven't been made in over 20 years I think. I believe it has Asplundh style blades, smooth, not serrated like the Woodchuck style. Yours appear to be in backwards. You'll need to fix that right away. I remember something about the bedknife being real odd but maybe that was a different machine. It looks like the bottom of the oil bathe air cleaner is missing. You'll want to look into that.



Maybe I'm missing something but the knives look like they are installed properly just wooped , and I'm not seeing anything wrong with the air cleaner either . I could be wrong . That in line 6 is a beast and will run a long long time . I had a chipper like that scare the crap out of me . The hair would stand up on the back of my neck every time I used it . No loose cloths. No gloves and stay alert running that arm eaters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 23, 2014)

The blades are definitely in backwards. Those blades are doing more scraping than cutting, that's probably why they are so pitted.
Here's a novelty. If you look at the pic of the drum there is a metal strait edge at the top of the drum (top of the picture). That is a gauge for setting the clearance of the knives to the bed knife. I think the bed knife can not be adjusted on these, so one sets the clearance to that edge.
Also if you notice there is no bolt port for driving the wedge out like on a Asplundh or Altec. (for that matter there are only 3 bolts so it must be a 12")
So you have to access the side of the drum. Make a steel wedge to drive into the side to force the block wedge out. A 1" piece of pipe might work for this. Its been so long since I've worked on one of these that I can't quite remember.
The pot at the bottom of the air cleaner is definitely not there. Look up "oil bath air cleaner" or "donaldson air cleaner" on Ebay. I can usually find parts for them. That one might actually have an replaceable canister in there.


----------



## Valandscaper (Mar 23, 2014)

Caltree what is the red knob in the 4th pic down? I have sompthing just like it on my wood chuck. It has a throttle style cable going to a belt driven accessory. It looks to me like some sort of centrifugal throttle control? Is that correct? Never messed with these old chippers before and just got this one running. The prev owners had unhooked it.


----------



## BackWoodsHunter (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys. I took a couple more pictures with better pictures. The bottom of the air cleaner assembly is a solid piece, its sealed. I looked up the other style air cleaners you mentioned, and not sure what the piece on the bottom would do for me? Also I took a better picture of the drum, I think the knives are right otherwise the flat side of the knife would be hitting the wood instead of the sharpened edge...I definitely need new knives, I'm concerned about getting them in place with the right clearance. Is there anywhere on this machine that I can find a tag for some sort of identification so I can get a service manual or some other literature so I can figure out how this beast works?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 23, 2014)

Cal Tree is correct. There should be a can at the bottom of the filter. It mounts with the band shown, you tighten the screw with the triangular head. The can is filled to the line with oil.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 23, 2014)

Open up the air cleaner and see what's inside. I have never seen that type of bottom before but the top looks like a Donaldson.
The blades are backwards, not upside down.
Adjust them so there is .030" clearance between the edge of the blade and that strait edge I mentioned previously.
Here a page from an Altec manual. Your system is very similar.


----------



## BackWoodsHunter (Mar 23, 2014)

What is the point of the can being filled with the oil? Does the bottom piece of mine come off and get replaced with the can and oil? I feel like I'm in over my head now I'm having some troubles with the carburetor as well and getting it to start.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 23, 2014)

Recarbco in Pittsburg CA can rebuild it for about $260. Take the bottom off the air cleaner, take a pic.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 23, 2014)

Valandscaper said:


> Caltree what is the red knob in the 4th pic down? I have sompthing just like it on my wood chuck. It has a throttle style cable going to a belt driven accessory. It looks to me like some sort of centrifugal throttle control? Is that correct? Never messed with these old chippers before and just got this one running. The prev owners had unhooked it.


If you are talking about the black knob with the red push button end, that is a vernier throttle. Push and hold in the button to allow large throttle changes - pushing or pulling on throttle. With the red button released, you can make fine throttle adjustments by twisting the black knob. Having the threads engaged with the button released helps keep the throttle from creeping due to vibration.
That cable should go to a belt driven governor. Set engine speed with throttle, and the governor will move the throttle linkage to the carb, to maintain that rpm despite changing loads.


----------



## Valandscaper (Mar 23, 2014)

That's what I figured but mine has been unhooked. Backwoods could you take me a pic of yours and how it is set up? If I can see it and how it is working I can copy it


----------



## BackWoodsHunter (Mar 23, 2014)

VALANDSCAPER, I can try to take a picture of mine but I am still having some issues. You are just looking to see what that throttle cable is connected too?

Picked up spark plugs, a distributor cap and rotor today. We got the beast running like a top BUT there's a rod that runs through the carburetor that has linkage on it that just seems to be worn out. There is a lot of play in the linkage and its causing my throttle controls on the outside of the machine to not work properly. I have to take the side panel off and adjust the engine speed manually on the carburetor. I think I am going to buy a replacement carb but I am struggling to find one. Does anyone have any pointers on where to look to buy a rebuilt or replacement carb? 

As far as the air cleaner goes, I took the bottom of the cleaner off and inside the bottom piece is a metal ring thats welded right to the bottom of the cap. It looks like it would hold oil however it says right on it "DO NOT FILL WITH OIL". So I put it back together and let it be. I can take pictures later in the week as I am sure I will keep taking this apart and putting it back together. We only hit 30 degrees here in WI today so it was too chilly working outside to take pics of everything.


----------



## Valandscaper (Mar 23, 2014)

Any engine parts can be purchased at your local auto parts store. For mine I buy parts for a 78 f100 with the 4.9. It's the same engine. If you have the 300 straight 6 yours will match. Ford truck too. I bought fuel pump distributor cap plugs wires carb kit and many other parts for mine yesterday All off the shelf.


----------



## BackWoodsHunter (Mar 23, 2014)

Nice! I don't even want to bother with the carb kit and rebuilding it. I got the chipper cheap enough I think I will replace the whole thing if its half way reasonable. I will try to get the pictures of the throttle stuff tomorrow for you.


----------



## Valandscaper (Mar 23, 2014)

I appreciate it. The carb should be easy to replace. It's a single barrel carb, autozone says 219 here locally. Take the one you have with you so you can cross reference part numbers. Should be a quick thing


----------



## BackWoodsHunter (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks, I looked at advanced auto parts and all theirs are for electronic choke though and I need a manual choke. I can get a refurbished one on ebay for $299. I'm still looking though.


----------



## Valandscaper (Mar 23, 2014)

Take a few years off the truck. A 78 has the option electric or not


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 24, 2014)

Here is some information on the Hoof/Pierce governors that were common on power equipment back then. It might be of some help.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...evf0y1QAkLtp39OBw&sig2=9vIEL9qX1ZfztYKSis5aQg


----------



## 4x4American (Mar 24, 2014)

Ya know, if you're gonna junk the old carb anyways, you might as well try and rebuild it... The worst that can happen is you learn something! Its true we live in a throw-away society nowadays..


----------



## BackWoodsHunter (Mar 27, 2014)

VALandscaper here are the pics of the throttle set up. It was tough to get good pictures, the black cable with a bunch of skinny copper wires sticking out of it is the throttle cable connected to the knob. There is one central steel cable that controls the throttle but its surrounded by copper wires inside a sleeve basically. Here are some pics from different angles. Let me know if you need more!


----------



## BackWoodsHunter (Mar 27, 2014)

I apologize for how my computer rotates the pictures when I post them. It definitely confuses things...

As far as rebuilding the carb I am all for that, and definitely agree its a good opportunity to learn, but here is my situation. I currently am employed 50+ hours a week Mon-Friday as an arborist and I am trying to get my own things rolling on the side. I have people waiting on me to get work done for them. I just bought this chipper and and dump truck in the past few weeks. I would like to be up and rolling by next weekend. I could spend a whole saturday rebuilding a carburetor or I could spend 250 on a new one, turn the two nuts to take the old one off and put the new one on and go to work all day Saturday. The carb would be paid for and then some...plus I'd be taking care of customers and likely picking up new ones.


----------

